# Forum > Gaming > Homebrew Design >  Tvtyrant's Bestiary

## Tvtyrant

*Spoiler: Below 1 CR*
Show



*Spoiler: Frostmist*
Show





*Spoiler: CR1*
Show



*Spoiler: Ghost Shark*
Show







*Spoiler: CR2*
Show

*Spoiler: Decayed Giant*
Show




*Spoiler: Horror Gull*
Show




*Spoiler: Pirate Mob*
Show







*Spoiler: CR3*
Show

*Spoiler: Evil Deadwood*
Show



*Spoiler: Crystal Scorpion*
Show






*Spoiler: CR5*
Show

*Spoiler: Gargantuan Zombie*
Show




*Spoiler: Portal Squid*
Show



The Portal Squid fights in a very straightfoward pattern, not being very intelligent. First it turns invisible, and then summons it's tentacles from beyond the veil. Each round that it has something grappled it flings a restrained creature on its turn, then turns invisible and summons more tentacles. If none of the tentacles restrain a target it opens a portal and moves away while summoning more tentacles. 



*Spoiler: CR7*
Show


*Spoiler: Phaseflesh Golem*
Show





*Spoiler: CR10*
Show

*Spoiler: Brass Golem*
Show



The brass golem is designed to bypass the usual weakness of golems everywhere, their slow speed. It can teleport and its body slamming through reality peels like a tremendous bell. 


*Spoiler: Drowned Crew*
Show




*Spoiler: Onyx Gravestone Golem*
Show



The gravestone golem guards a cemetery from tomb robbers. It has several bodies interred in it, and draws necromantic energy from the cemetery to power its spell. 



*Spoiler: CR20*
Show

*Spoiler: God Coffin Golem* 
Show



A golem that has survived millions of years, the God Coffin Golem has a living god interred in it. It suppresses the god and all magic inside and around it, and would require an army equipped with adamantium to slay. It offers no threat but guards perhaps the greatest treasure on the planet.

----------


## Tvtyrant

Observation: Stone golems are essentially golem + Recharge third level spell that doesn't require concentration. Rather then fully stat them out I'm just going to list the interesting ones:

Conjure/Summons: I made one of these for Summon Undead, but they all are strong options. Conjure beasts/summon fey is good for a wilderness monster, they are quite strong options though. Probably reduce the golem's armor class to not just sit out the fight. 

Stinking Cloud: Really strong option, some sort of filth golem with again a lower armor class would be good. 

Fly: Fairly weak option since it's not that fast and golems lack range. Mithral Golem would probably be what I would call it, since it is so light.

Erupting Earth: Good option, deals damage and slows opponents in the area. Magma Golem.

Enemies Abound: Witch golem, goes well with Bestow Curse as well. Make is a Wicker Man and it recharges one ability? 

Hypnotic Pattern: Save or Suck, goes on an aberration themed golem or something very mystical.

Direct Damage: These are fairly boring, obviously Fireball is strongest. I wouldn't use these unless the party is high enough level they can't just go: Fire ball, lethally punch someone.

Blinding Smite: Silver Golem, I rather like this one as an extra burst of damage without requiring the golem to change up its patterns.

Wall of Sand: Sand golem! This is my favorite after Thunderstep. The golem cuts itself off from ranged attacks, beats up someone, then by the time they have reconfigured their formation it can make a new one probably. It's not "Teleport 90 ft into the backline" but it's the next best thing.

----------

